# Great deal on Grizzly Salmon Oil



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just bought Grizzly Salmon Oil from doggiefood.com (Alpha Nutrition). They sell four 32 oz. bottles for $20 each ($80 total). 

Thought that was a good deal. The order was shipped and rec'd quickly. They have a lot of other interesting products (also bought dried kelp from them too) that folks here might be interested in.

Not the greatest website - all products are listed on the first page - just click on the link and scroll down to find the salmon oil:

http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Just bought Grizzly Salmon Oil from doggiefood.com (Alpha Nutrition). They sell four 32 oz. bottles for $20 each ($80 total).
> 
> Thought that was a good deal. The order was shipped and rec'd quickly. They have a lot of other interesting products (also bought dried kelp from them too) that folks here might be interested in.
> 
> ...


That's a terrific deal. Thanks!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That is a good deal, I pay 39.95 for 32 oz here, a question for Connie and whoever else will reply.

Is it really worth it in your honest opinion to feed raw ?? I'm having some doubts mainly because of the cost, For one dog now I spend monthly 50 bucks for chicken backs at 1.00 lb(from a chicken farmer) Tripe/herring/offal/ground veggies and these veggies don't change much from the front end to back costs another 50-60 because they come from pet stores. And then Grizzly oil and Vit E and Nupro regular.

So, say an honest $100-$115 a month...for one dog, I realize it's cheaper for most of you, but would something like Evo or similar with occasional chicken do the same thing ?

Man, you gotta be a fast typer to avoid getting logged out here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That is a good deal, I pay 39.95 for 32 oz here, a question for Connie and whoever else will reply.
> 
> Is it really worth it in your honest opinion to feed raw ?? I'm having some doubts mainly because of the cost, For one dog now I spend monthly 50 bucks for chicken backs at 1.00 lb(from a chicken farmer) Tripe/herring/offal/ground veggies and these veggies don't change much from the front end to back costs another 50-60 because they come from pet stores. And then Grizzly oil and Vit E and Nupro regular.
> 
> ...


Say your dog weighs 70 pounds. That's about a pound and a half of raw food a day. If you're paying $1 a pound, that's $1.50 a day plus fish oil; the produce is almost zero, and the eggs, yogurt, etc., are instead of part of, not on top of, the RMB/meat. That is, most dogs eat 2-3% of their weight in raw pounds per day.

I'm paying more per pound, but I know lots of people getting the bulk of their raw food for $1.50/lb. and less.

The fish oil --- there is no diet I'd be feeding without that, so I'm not including it in an added raw cost. (Commercial foods do not contain raw marine oil; they might contain flax, but that's a whole 'nother level of Omega 3s, and not in the category with the long-chain EFAs that fish oil supplies.)

So I would take the Grizzly oil and E out of the equation; IMO, you want to feed that with any diet.

That said, I absolutely believe that you can feed a fine diet based on commercial foods. There are good ones. And if you choose a good no- or low-grain food and add some fresh stuff when you can (cheap). you can do great.

I feed raw, and I would not if I didn't think it was worth it. But, as I mentioned, I don't think raw costs more than good kibble.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I know you believe that raw is best and I agree.

As far as the feeding amounts go, everything has a high water content so the pounds of food per day to me is questionable.

Chicken is pretty cheap but the tripe/herring/offal and veggies are about $3 per pound.

I just think the raw thing looks good on paper, but when I keep a factual record of what I actually spend it's about double, for me anyway.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That is a good deal, I pay 39.95 for 32 oz here, a question for Connie and whoever else will reply.
> 
> Is it really worth it in your honest opinion to feed raw ?? I'm having some doubts mainly because of the cost, For one dog now I spend monthly 50 bucks for chicken backs at 1.00 lb(from a chicken farmer) Tripe/herring/offal/ground veggies and these veggies don't change much from the front end to back costs another 50-60 because they come from pet stores. And then Grizzly oil and Vit E and Nupro regular.
> 
> ...


Gerry - you gotta shop around! Our local grocer charges $0.69 a pound for very meaty chicken backs. You're getting robbed at $1.00 a pound. Also, try to get meat for free from hunters. There are a lot of hunters out there with perfectly good older meat in their freezers who don't want to throw it away. Try to find a raw-buying co-op. I found one here in CT by googling "raw food buyers co-op." You can typically get a good variety of meats at decent prices.

Why do you need the Nupro powder if you're feeding a variety of raw? Seems like overkill to me.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I know you believe that raw is best and I agree.
> 
> As far as the feeding amounts go, everything has a high water content so the pounds of food per day to me is questionable.
> 
> ...


$3 a pound for organ meat??? Wow. Where do you live? We buy our organ meat in one of the richest towns in the U.S. (Greenwich, CT) and we only pay around $1.29 per pound.

Use the 2-3% as a guide to start, but feed the amount that keeps your dog fit. That worked well for me.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

quote "$3 a pound for organ meat??? Wow. Where do you live?"

Calgary, Alberta and yes that's what it is for bison offal, tripe is $8 for 1200 grams, same for ground herring and veggies are about a buck cheaper, from a natural type pet food store.

There are no butchers here that would carry offal other than whole hearts and liver.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I know you believe that raw is best and I agree.
> 
> As far as the feeding amounts go, everything has a high water content so the pounds of food per day to me is questionable.


Yes, raw food is full of water. I am giving you an average per-pound requirement based on raw food as it is, with the water in it.

Dogs generally need about 2 to 3% of their body weight in raw, real, food (RMBs and meat). (Yes, Konnie's right that they vary, but that's about right.)

And organ meat here, in the Monterey Bay area, which is similar to Manhattan for being ridiculously expensive, runs less than $1.50. Are you talking about liver, kidneys, etc.? I pay about the same as Konnie for it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> quote "$3 a pound for organ meat??? Wow. Where do you live?"
> 
> Calgary, Alberta and yes that's what it is for bison offal, tripe is $8 for 1200 grams, same for ground herring and veggies are about a buck cheaper, from a natural type pet food store.
> 
> There are no butchers here that would carry offal other than whole hearts and liver.


Liver plus the kidneys that cling to chicken backs are fine for offal.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> quote "$3 a pound for organ meat??? Wow. Where do you live?"
> 
> Calgary, Alberta and yes that's what it is for bison offal, tripe is $8 for 1200 grams, same for ground herring and veggies are about a buck cheaper, from a natural type pet food store.
> 
> There are no butchers here that would carry offal other than whole hearts and liver.


I assume that's the Canadian dollar? How does that compare to what we're spending if you correct for the exchange rate?

If I went to the natural pet food store near me to buy raw, I'd be spending too much $ too. They really mark-up the prices there.

The decision to feed raw really is a personal one. You have to decide if the costs outweigh the benefits. For some of us, its an easy decision because its cheaper. For others, it might not be that easy.

You just have to do the best that you can, and that's all you can do, right?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think a big part of being able to feed raw economically is searching out sources for good raw product at an affordable price. i have a LOT of hunters around that willing to bring me their venison scraps, bones, pheasant leftovers, etc. there are a few small locker plants left in this country that will give you a good deal on scraps...
the main thing a person needs, IMO, is a freezer to dedicate to the food in order to take advantage of hunting/butchering season especially. hope that helps a little! you might be able to get the price down on your chicken backs if you can commit to so many lbs per month or whatever. same goes for anything else you might buy...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Gerry - there is a yahoo group called Canadian Raw Suppliers that provides souces for raw feeders you ight want to check them out. Also check your local big chain grocers for whole raw sardines (frozen) they are only about 1.99 lb (Cdn) here and I am in BF nowhere...whole round smelts run about the same. I have a couple of canadian links I will send you for raw suppliers. Pork riblets, pork breast bones etc are pretty cheap. Pork liver is generally cheaper(like half the price) than beef liver and works just fine.

Gerry is right about the organ (heart and Kidney) being pricey here - you have to be inventive.

funny story about chicken backs - I ran into town fast as I was out of milk so I "went as I was"- ratty old yard-work clothes and all. While I was in the store I asked at the butcher counter if they had any chicken backs - the butcher pulled out a very large package of frozen chicken backs and told me that they were free and to make myself "a nice big pot of soup" - guess I was dressed "poor" enough that he though that I was reduced to eating chicken backs - so don't dress up to good when buying raw....


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

this is a cdn supplier and I think they are based out west
http://www.mountaindogfood.com/
their 40 lb blocks are fairly reasonable


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> funny story about chicken backs - I ran into town fast as I was out of milk so I "went as I was"- ratty old yard-work clothes and all. While I was in the store I asked at the butcher counter if they had any chicken backs - the butcher pulled out a very large package of frozen chicken backs and told me that they were free and to make myself "a nice big pot of soup" - guess I was dressed "poor" enough that he though that I was reduced to eating chicken backs - so don't dress up to good when buying raw....


I looooooooove that story! :>D


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

this is in your area
http://www.calgaryraw.com/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link Lynn,

But...it's like costco, you have to join before you can see the products or pricing.

It's just another petstore in my opinion, I'll stay with dealing with farmers as much as possible.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thanks for the link Lynn,
> 
> But...it's like costco, you have to join before you can see the products or pricing.
> 
> It's just another petstore in my opinion, I'll stay with dealing with farmers as much as possible.


I'm not crazy about having to pay (join) before I can see what I'm joining, either.......

Costco, though -- at least you can go and look around as much as you want without becoming a member as long as you go with someone who is. Not perfect, but better than paying $40 sight unseen.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie, when you mentioned that the offal connected to the backs thing...would this be enough for a dog ??

I live in an area where beef is almost as cheap as chicken...could beef/chicken and offal with grizzly oil and Vit E/ with weekly eggs be considered a complete diet ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Connie, when you mentioned that the offal connected to the backs thing...would this be enough for a dog ??
> 
> I live in an area where beef is almost as cheap as chicken...could beef/chicken and offal with grizzly oil and Vit E/ with weekly eggs be considered a complete diet ??



1. No, I'm afraid not. Those little kidney bits would not add up to 5-10% of the food, which is what organ meat s/b. I do like it, though, as a variety thing, because a lot of times the only organ meat I can get conveniently is chicken livers.

2. Well, where would the bones come from? What beef parts could you get cheap that would have bones that weren't a big ol' recreational bone? I'm asking, not challenging -- I can't think of any beef parts that are cheap that also have appropriate RMBs.

Unless you mean mainly poultry necks and backs, which are nice and bony/cartilage-y, with beef muscle meat added to flesh it out? (haha)

Like: I know a couple of people (on this very forum :grin: ) who feed a lot of poultry backs and backs (lots of soft bones) and add turkey muscle meat to better replicate the bone-to-meat ratio of a whole prey animal. So if you mean that, substituting beef as the additional muscle meat, then sure.

What you want to be careful about is not feeding a muscle-meat diet without the bones. That calcium-phosphorous ratio (bones to meat) of, say, a whole chicken or a whole rabbit or a deer with the ribs and neck, etc., is what a dog needs.

With that in mind, then yeah, that variety would work, and you could throw in the occasional can of sardines or mackerel, a little produce, and then whatever other protein sources you see on sale.

I will PM you a simple web page of sample weeks of a raw diet that uses exactly the foods you're saying.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Connie, I think I am close to this in what I feed(PM), but withouth the Vit C or Ester-C..it made my dog stink...and I know this for a fact because when I stopped giving him approx 500 mg daily he lost the smell.

The beef I was referring to would have no bone, muscle meat only...I don't have a problem with feeding chicken as a base or mainstay, but I have heard some people say this could be improved on....but most high end kibbles are either chicken or beef based right ??

I only have one dog, so the monthly cost wont kill me. I just don't want to feed something that is not really neccessary...like perogy's.

Just trying to keep it practical, thanks again.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thanks for all the info Connie, I think I am close to this in what I feed(PM), but withouth the Vit C or Ester-C..it made my dog stink...and I know this for a fact because when I stopped giving him approx 500 mg daily he lost the smell.
> 
> The beef I was referring to would have no bone, muscle meat only...I don't have a problem with feeding chicken as a base or mainstay, but I have heard some people say this could be improved on....but most high end kibbles are either chicken or beef based right ??
> 
> ...


 

Heck, yeah, that simple diet of poultry for the RMBs and beef for the added muscle meat would be great, IMHO...... and whatever organ meat is available.


----------

